# Delonghi EC 820.B Problems



## Ghoulz (Apr 22, 2018)

Hi,

My Delonghi EC 820.B has two catastrophic problems for which I would seek the guidance of any available Guru.

The machine is less than two years old ... and being my 2nd Delonghi Espresso Maker ... it'll now be my last. However I'd like to try and fix it because replacement would be inconvenient at this time.

1. The available pressure for espresso has diminished to an unacceptable degree where it now struggles to produce any espresso stream (even with the single shot basket). It can manage only drips. I've had it in pieces to examine the pump and all 'seems' well. Patently its not.

Is the relatively cheap pump (£20 ish) worth replacing or should I try fixing/replacing another component first?

2. The 2nd last time I tried to use it I omitted to vent steam through the wand to clean it and the milk solidified causing a blockage. ... The last time I tried to use it (today) the silicon feed hose ruptured. Great joy!

The translucent silicon hose seems to be a less than popular replacement part (which surprises me). It measures 4mm ID x 9mm OD x



170mm long and carries a thin blue longitudinal stripe. I quite understand the used hose may be slightly different dims from new but the only part I can find is described as 3mm ID x 6mm OD (x 200mm long). guess I'd need to confirm with the manufacturer.

In all should these repairs prove successful they'll cost me around £36 or more.
​
Perhaps it's replacement time ... I'd welcome your thoughts.

I'm obliged.


----------

